# Random shutdowns while gaming?!?



## Gamepsyched (Sep 6, 2012)

My computer was getting blue screens during crysis and shutting down so i came to the conclusion the motherboard was faulty.

Originally bought my computer from Bestbuy so it was under warranty and they replaced that. No more blue screens

I was gaming BF3, Counter strike Go and crysis for a little while with NO problems what so ever.

But last night when i was playing CS:GO, It shut-down randomly, No blue screen. The screen just goes blank and the cpu/Gpu fans sound like there going haywire.

I think my power supply might be to light for my upgraded setup:

I7-860
GTX 460
8 gigs ram
PSU - 450-500 W i think!?? Its definatley not over 500.

Is replacing PSU the solution? Heres the one im thinking about getting
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 6, 2012)

If its a crappy 450 watt psu, then most likely thats the cause.  Do you have a model number available of the psu?


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 6, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> If its a crappy 450 watt psu, then most likely thats the cause.  Do you have a model number available of the psu?



I dont know number since im on the pc right now, But i think it is a 400-450... I dont want to jeporadize my GPU... Is the PSU i posted good?


----------



## FuryRosewood (Sep 6, 2012)

excellent psu choice, i used that one for a good year or two till i moved to the CP1000, but i think the 750W would be more efficient for me...just i wanted cable management, if your lookin for that, look at the AX series of corsair psus

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016&Tpk=corsair ax750

Better efficiency and cable management.


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 6, 2012)

FuryRosewood said:


> excellent psu choice, i used that one for a good year or two till i moved to the CP1000, but i think the 750W would be more efficient for me...just i wanted cable management, if your lookin for that, look at the AX series of corsair psus
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016&Tpk=corsair ax750
> 
> Better efficiency and cable management.



Well i already ordered the one i posted bevause of cheap price, Hopefully this fixes my problem i will let you guys know


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 18, 2012)

so i replaced the PSU 3 days ago was running fine, But now its randomly shut off TWICE today during gameplay ....... Suggestions??

Bestbuy just replaced my MOBO you think they could have messed up and i need another new MOBO


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 18, 2012)

Just realized my CPU runs around 55C MAx dont know if thats bad..

But my GPU is running around 100C with seems a little high to me

using HWmonitor. I just cleaned out the case and turned another fan on 

Any other suggestions? Im gunna do a test and see what it gets to now

EDIT: all the fans seem to be working, would thermal paste help or is that just to keep the cpu cool.

New PSU has a huge new fan where my old one had none so i dont get why it would be overheating still.


----------



## Tech Wizard (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you here any beeping noise when it shuts
Down? And when you try and turn it on again does
It shut down? If so it means that your computer is over heating. I would recommend getting more fans and a CPU cooler.


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 18, 2012)

Tech Wizard said:


> Do you here any beeping noise when it shuts
> Down? And when you try and turn it on again does
> It shut down? If so it means that your computer is over heating. I would recommend getting more fans and a CPU cooler.



It was beeping but since they replaced MOBO the shutdowns just black screen No beeps.... If i have sound in game the sound just keeps repeating like it "Froze" But couldnt display a message

No blue screen or anything


----------



## Tech Wizard (Sep 18, 2012)

I just said that it may be cooling because I had the same problem but when I added more fans and a better CPU cooler it never happened again.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Sep 18, 2012)

GPU seems to be running a little hot, has it been dusted lately?


----------



## Virssagòn (Sep 18, 2012)

Gamepsyched said:


> It was beeping but since they replaced MOBO the shutdowns just black screen No beeps.... If i have sound in game the sound just keeps repeating like it "Froze" But couldnt display a message
> 
> No blue screen or anything



Had the same problem with my brothers pc, he played 10min and his pc shut down and restarted. So I used speedfan (which was not a good idea) so he could play a little longer , but after a month his gpu was totally ruined. So stop hitting the card, get the gpu out of your pc and have a look under the fans, I'm 90% sure that dust is stuck under the fan. Just blow it away with whatever you want and place it back in your pc. If you are already too late and overhitted it too much so it's transitors broke, you'll have to place a new one.... cpu temp is good btw. No need what techwizard said.


----------



## Fira (Sep 18, 2012)

Gamepsyched said:


> My computer was getting blue screens during crysis and shutting down so i came to the conclusion the motherboard was faulty.
> 
> Originally bought my computer from Bestbuy so it was under warranty and they replaced that. No more blue screens
> 
> ...



Replacing PSU might be the solution.

However I have dealt with computer shut downs and blue screens myself possibly (and most likely) due to malware, viruses, etc.

So I highly prefer (recommend) you do a scan of your whole entire computer of viruses, malware, spyware, keyloggers, etc.

If any viruses, malware, spyware, keyloggers, etc. are mentioned I highly recommend getting Norton or Kaspersky or other
anti harmful to computer program
to get rid of the virus, viruses, malware, spyware, keyloggers etc.
and see if that helps.

If still having trouble I prefer you take the computer to a computer shop and let the person or persons check it out.

The reason why I am telling you about malware, spyware, keyloggers, viruses etc. is because I have gotten blue screens myself as well.

Good luck on getting your problem, problems, etc. rectified (solved).


----------



## Virssagòn (Sep 18, 2012)

Fira said:


> Replacing PSU might be the solution.
> 
> However I have dealt with computer shut downs and blue screens myself possibly (and most likely) due to malware, viruses, etc.
> 
> ...



He shuts down when playing games and his gpu is reaching 100 degrees, it won't be a virus and his psu is already replaced. 

Let him do what I said before^^ 
If it still shuts down after cleaning the gpu under then fans, he'll probably have to buy a new one...
How long you got this pc already?


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 18, 2012)

The same sort of thing was happening to me as well. Replaced the motherboard and all was well. So this sort of thing could really be caused by almost anything.


----------



## Fira (Sep 18, 2012)

Gamepsyched said:


> My computer was getting blue screens during crysis and shutting down so i came to the conclusion the motherboard was faulty.
> 
> Originally bought my computer from Bestbuy so it was under warranty and they replaced that. No more blue screens
> 
> ...



I highly recommend you do a restart of your computer
but when something like


Button1 (example F12) : whatever (example statuses)

Button2 (example delete) : whatever2

Press Button1 first and have a look around if no luck
then
restart again
and this time
press Button2 and if you see something that states at what temperature the computer automatically shuts down at, change the number of temperature the computer shuts down at to whatever you want or need or both
such as no shutting down for example.

Also air conditioner (if safely allowed and permissioned to do so) is highly recommend while using the computer or a fan as close as safely possible blowing cool air on low or medium near the vents of the computer's hardware where stuff gets plugged into it (such as keyboard for example)
this might fix the problem, not sure though.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## claptonman (Sep 18, 2012)

An air conditioner or a fan will not solve the heat issues. The GPU is faulty.


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 19, 2012)

claptonman said:


> An air conditioner or a fan will not solve the heat issues. The GPU is faulty.



Ok so cleaned out the GPU with air, It now runs around 70-80C while playing Counter strike.

But under OCCT stress test it climbs to 96C at a very un-settling rate.

Should i try to apply thermal paste .... Or is my gpu just done for 

Note that i do have a regular best buy ACER case, But everything else seems to be venting fine. The fan to the gpu is working and i have been using evga precision to raise fan speeds to max (70%) which helped in counter strike

But i still feel there is a problem



EDIT: Fira that was the worst advice ive ever heard

EDIT 2: @Smileman . Had it maybe under 3 years since i still have warranty. Just got MOBO replaced which fixed blue screens. Replaced PSU 1 week ago. Zotac GTX460 1GB Was put in 2 years ago... Maybe its time to upgrade myself to a fancy new GTX 680. Money is not a problem but I could deff wait until farcry 3 too buy a new GFX card and by then the 680 should be cheaper


----------



## FuryRosewood (Sep 19, 2012)

hm make sure the fans clean, along with all the fins on the heatsink, and as a last resort you could do TIM, my 460 after 2 years never hit those temps...thats rather up there...


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 19, 2012)

FuryRosewood said:


> hm make sure the fans clean, along with all the fins on the heatsink, and as a last resort you could do TIM, my 460 after 2 years never hit those temps...thats rather up there...



Does the heatsink help cool the gpu?? i thought it was just for the CPU 

Or is the small fan on the gpu also called a heatsink? (NOOB)


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gamepsyched said:


> Does the heatsink help cool the gpu?? i thought it was just for the CPU
> 
> Or is the small fan on the gpu also called a heatsink? (NOOB)



The GPU also has a heatsink, yes.


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 19, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> The GPU also has a heatsink, yes.



Lol have my card opened and DURRRRR , big heatsink that was a dumb question, everybody disregard that.

Lots of dust build up in heat sink but not too too much , 

Trying to take heatsink off card completely but these screws are stuck..


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 19, 2012)

Just got heatsink off, dust covering half the thing in a thick layer lol

The thermal paste also looks ****ed, should I apply some more before putting back together (wiping the old off of course) or can I get away with putting it back together


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 19, 2012)

Wipe off the old stuff with some rubbing alcohol and apply fresh paste.


----------



## Virssagòn (Sep 19, 2012)

Gamepsyched said:


> Lol have my card opened and DURRRRR , big heatsink that was a dumb question, everybody disregard that.
> 
> Lots of dust build up in heat sink but not too too much ,
> 
> Trying to take heatsink off card completely but these screws are stuck..



Thats what I meant with look under the fan xD. Some coolers will be stocking much dust under their fan/fans.


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol how do I apply thermal paste


----------



## Tech Wizard (Sep 19, 2012)

Gamepsyched said:


> Lol how do I apply thermal paste



This will explain how it works and how to apply it; http://www.techpowerup.com/printarticle.php?id=134


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 19, 2012)

Careful as you will probably need thermal pads too.

Couple of things, are you cranking the fan up during gaming.  I had that card, they get hot.


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 19, 2012)

Are thermal pads the metal part?? Can I just use thermal paste? I will most likely upgrade to gtx 680 when far cry 3 is released


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 19, 2012)

Gamepsyched said:


> Are thermal pads the metal part?? Can I just use thermal paste? I will most likely upgrade to gtx 680 when far cry 3 is released



So I'm going to the shop now do I deff need thermal pads?

Edit: can't find rubbing alcohol will acetone free nail polish remover work


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 19, 2012)

Ended up cleaning without need for polish or ISO.

Just cleaned with qtip, trying to spread this thermal grease is a pain in the ass!! I can't seem to cover it without it coming off next time I try


----------



## Gamepsyched (Sep 20, 2012)

So just ran OCCT again .... lasted 800 seconds until it hit 95Celsius and i turned it off...... Alot slower to reach that temp then before... But still reaching high temps .. I couldnt really get the thermal paste very even so just slapped the heatsink on..

I think the cards just done for.. ANy other advice would be nice... 


Edit: Just reapplied thermal paste had to heat it up with hot water before i applied (Zelman grey grease is THICK) and ran OCCT for 20 Min at 77C with case opened.... Going to run some more tests and hopefully it is working fine again


----------

